# A Couple of casting questions.



## Mike Powell (Feb 15, 2014)

Ok, I have a few noob questions for you casters out there.  

1.  What is the difference between Alumilite and regular polyresin/acrylics?

2. Is there a big enough difference that for a beginner I need to pay the 160 bucks a gallon when I can get an entire beginners kit with a 1/2 gallon can of resin from Woodnwhimsies for like 60 bucks, and gallon refills for 50.00?

3. How long is a shelf life on an unopened can of resin?  I still have a couple of months before I get home.  Should I wait until a couple of weeks out, then order?


Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Jim Burr (Feb 15, 2014)

I have #3!:biggrin: Assuming PR, sealed and subject to ambient temp change, about 1 year...just look in my trash can at the 5 quarts of C&C PR resin I just tossed...yeah...This one I know all about...


----------



## bgio13 (Feb 15, 2014)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f43/poly-resin-vs-alumilite-116665/

This thread should provide some information. I started casting with PR but could not stand the smell. I started putting the pressure pot outside but couldn't cast during the winter because of the cold. I also could not get the amount of catalyst to use down to where the blanks were not brittle, or took forever to cure. Alumilite is mixed by weight so it's easier for me to measure, but it doesn't shine up as much, which can be solved using a CA finish. Hope this helps,

Bill


----------



## mywoodshopca (Feb 15, 2014)

Mike Powell said:


> Ok, I have a few noob questions for you casters out there.
> 
> 1.  What is the difference between Alumilite and regular polyresin/acrylics?
> 
> ...



I have done both Alumilite and PR.

I have used PR that was a year old before and it was as good as new.  I do store it though in a cooler spot so that likely helps.

PR stinks, I do my castings outside with the PR and take the items inside to finish curing.

Both items have their own separate uses, Example: PR is not great for voided wood as it shrinks slightly and don't need a pressure pot. Alumilite is great for voided woods.


----------



## JohnU (Feb 16, 2014)

There have been many posts on the comparison of these in the past if you search them. For a new guy I would suggest using the cheapest you can get and get to know casting and fine tune your technique. You will throw a lot of money out the window learning. After you get acquainted with resins, explore with others.  You can do most any type of casting with PR but Alumilite works best with worthless wood and color mixes since it sets up quickly. The set up is basically the same just the mixing is different.  When I use PR it smells, it takes all day to cure for use and IT SMELLS.   Alumilite starts to set in about 7 mins and can be used in about 2.5 hours, with NO SMELL. Also, Alumilite is more durable and turns much smoother than PR.  I use PR more than Alumilite but thats because it works for what Im casting.    Im sure others will chime in with more.


----------

